# My 15 weeks old puppy humps is this normal?



## Joanna Maciejczyk (Jul 12, 2017)

I have never had a male dog before and i never had a puppy is this normal my puppy humans a big teddy bear if hes testicles havent even roled down is it normal?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes! It's not a sexual thing; this article explains it well
https://positively.com/contributors/why-does-my-dog-hump-everything/


----------



## Joanna Maciejczyk (Jul 12, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Yes! It's not a sexual thing; this article explains it well
> https://positively.com/contributors/why-does-my-dog-hump-everything/


Thank you dear i git really worried though he really was doing this 3 times in 30 mins lol


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

totally normal - was watching a couple of puppies playing earlier today and the 15 week old was humping the older one (till he was persuaded that sitting nicely for a sweetie was more fun). Not a nice habit for them to get into as it can get very annoying so I've always distracted as soon as it starts.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Yes! It's not a sexual thing; this article explains it well
> https://positively.com/contributors/why-does-my-dog-hump-everything/


Bungo humps his Tigger toy daily, normally just in the evenings, he makes noises while doing it and he had me really worried to start with as he sounds distressed but I put it down to it's just a noise he makes. Reading the article though has me worried it's stress.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think we all have stress. And it doesn't always have to be bad; sometimes it's what motivates us to get ourselves into motion. Sometimes we need to just deal with it. For some people that's exercise, meditation, massage, wine or my own personal favourite; Cadbury Oreo Chocolate. For Bungo it's his Tigger. If he is ok apart from what you are describing I wouldn't worry too much. Except of course that Tiggers don't like hunny because it's icky sticky stuff so maybe Tigg isn't too impressed ...


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ty will often sit and stroke his penis with one of his front paws. I see it as a calming action so I let him get on with it. There's no 'lipstick' involved. I think it just feels nice.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I think we all have stress. And it doesn't always have to be bad; sometimes it's what motivates us to get ourselves into motion. Sometimes we need to just deal with it. For some people that's exercise, meditation, massage, wine or my own personal favourite; Cadbury Oreo Chocolate. For Bungo it's his Tigger. If he is ok apart from what you are describing I wouldn't worry too much. Except of course that Tiggers don't like hunny because it's icky sticky stuff so maybe Tigg isn't too impressed ...


Thank you 

LOL Yes I reckon Tigger probably isn't that impressed.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you
> 
> LOL Yes I reckon Tigger probably isn't that impressed.


Perhaps just as well it's not Eeyore then ...


----------



## Joanna Maciejczyk (Jul 12, 2017)

speug said:


> totally normal - was watching a couple of puppies playing earlier today and the 15 week old was humping the older one (till he was persuaded that sitting nicely for a sweetie was more fun). Not a nice habit for them to get into as it can get very annoying so I've always distracted as soon as it starts.


I sure will try and stop this as well i dont want him to go to the park and start humping males females humans kids and stuff


----------

